# EN: quelqu'un sur qui je peux m'appuyer



## matt1997

Bonjour, j’ai un problème quant à l’utilisation du mot ´to’ avant des verbes prépositionnels quand les prépostions se placent derrière le verbe (c’est à dire dans les questions et propositions relatives).

Je m’explique: étant français j’aurais tendance à utiliser ´that, who,whom’ à chaque fois. Mais j’ai remarqué que je n’utilise jamais cette tournure avec ‘to’.

Est-ce que quelqu’un pourrait m’aider à comprendre cette construction?
’ I need somebody *to* lean on’
´I need somebody on *whom* I can lean’
’I need somebody *whom* I can lean on’
 (les mêmes phrases peuvent être construites par des verbes prépositionnels tels que ´count on’; ´rely on’. Cette infinité de possibilités me font venir aujourd’hui sur ce forum pour régler ce problème : to/ that,who,whom,which

Je remarque que dans le premier exemple (avec to), le verbe est à l’infinitif.
(comme un bon français je n’utiliserais pas cette exemple). On ne dirait pas ‘J’ai besoin de quelqu’un à m’appuyer sur’ .

Dans les deux autres, le verbe est conjugué.
(Comme un bon français ce sont mes exemples favoris. On peut le traduire littéralement mot à mot par: ‘ j’ai besoin de quelqu’un sur *qui *je peux m’appuyer’).



Ma question est, même si en français on n’utiliserait pas ´to’ , c’est à dire une forme infinitive dans ce type de phrases, est-ce juste de l’utiliser en anglais, et peut on l’utiliser aussi fréquemment que ´that’ (donc formes conjuguées) en anglais?
auriez-vous une traduction française qui se rapprocherait plus de la forme infinitive anglaise?


----------



## broglet

matt1997 said:


> 1  ' I need somebody *to* lean on’
> 2  ´I need somebody on *whom* I can lean’
> 3   ’I need somebody *whom* I can lean on’
> Ma question est, même si en français on n’utiliserait pas ´to’ , c’est à dire une forme infinitive dans ce type de phrases, est-ce juste de l’utiliser en anglais, et peut on l’utiliser aussi fréquemment que ´that’ (donc formes conjuguées) en anglais?
> auriez-vous une traduction française qui se rapprocherait plus de la forme infinitive anglaise?


donc=dans?

1 is the most natural construction, 2 is a little more dated or literary, 3 is clumsy and some would say ungrammatical on the grounds that prepositions are the wrong things for ending sentences with.   Slightly less clumsy than 3 would be "I need someone I can lean on" (the whom being implied)


----------



## matt1997

*(donc dans les formes conjuguées)

—————
thanks for your answer, I like it. As I am focusing on ‘to’ , can I get your opinion on it? Is it as usable as that, who,which…? If I follow you, using the ‘to’ (so the infinitive form) is the preferred form when we use prepositionnal verbs in relative clauses or questions?

Kind regards,


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'm pretty certain that most modern speakers would say "Somebody I can lean on", with "somebody to lean on" as second option.  The versions with _that, who, whom_ are much less popular.

For technical reasons relating to the length of the quotation, it's not possible to quote a statistically reliable source, and I've had to substitute "trust" as the verb.  But in my view this makes no difference to the principle of your question, and Google Books Ngram Viewer gives us some good indications.  Note that the version using "to" is not comparable because it doesn't relate only to "_*I *_can trust".  When we add in all the other options "someone *you/he/she/Mary Jones*/etc. can trust..." it's clear that "someone to trust" is a far less frequent solution.  (It's perfectly correct, though.)


----------



## matt1997

Thanks for your help me Bradford. 
However,I am still a bit lost now. I would like to get a French speaker point of you as well, who has achieved fluency in english, as my problem stems from the fact we wouldn’t use ‘to’ in French I guess.


----------



## Reynald

matt1997 said:


> Dans les deux autres, le verbe est conjugué.
> (Comme un bon français ce sont mes exemples favoris. On peut le traduire littéralement mot à mot par: ‘ j’ai besoin de quelqu’un sur *qui *je peux m’appuyer’).
> [...] auriez-vous une traduction française qui se rapprocherait plus de la forme infinitive anglaise?





matt1997 said:


> my problem stems from the fact we wouldn’t use ‘to’ in French I guess.


Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre exactement ce que vous voulez faire. Les anglophones vous ont indiqué les bonnes constructions anglaises.
La construction française qui s'en rapprocherait (avec un infinitif, donc) pourrait être celle que vous avez mis en titre _(quelqu'un sur qui je peux m'appuyer) _sans_ je peux -> quelqu'un sur qui m'appuyer._


----------



## matt1997

Reynald said:


> Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre exactement ce que vous voulez faire. Les anglophones vous ont indiqué les bonnes constructions anglaises.
> La construction française qui s'en rapprocherait (avec un infinitif, donc) pourrait être celle que vous avez mis en titre _(quelqu'un sur qui je peux m'appuyer) _sans_ je peux -> quelqu'un sur qui m'appuyer._


Je veux savoir si la construction avec ‘to’ sans ‘who/that/which’ +les verbes prépositionnels infinitifs est aussi fréquemment utilisée en anglais, (par un point de vue de francophone qui parle aussi l’anglais) que ‘that,who,which, …+ verbes conjugués’.

je traduirais votre phrase par:
(D’un point de vue français)
_quelqu'un sur qui m'appuyer.= _somebody on who to lean. (Ça m’a l’air faux en anglais j’en ai conscience intuitivement : d’où la phrase: somebody to lean on)
mais parce-que il y a des verbes prépositionnelles, je dirais ‘somebody who(m) to lean on’ (même si ce ne seraît pas la forme privilégié, c’est maladroit). Mais Pourquoi ‘who’ disparaîtrait/ disparaît quand on utilise ´to’ ? Je suppose que je dois accepter et que c’est comme ça?


Je sais je demande des choses très spécifiques , je m’excuse pour mes questions qui peuvent sembler ridicules.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, la solution la plus naturelle en anglais est la proposition relative *sans* pronom relatif, donc _somebody I can lean on_.

Par ailleurs, avec la version avec _to-infinitive_, vous perdez l'information du verbe modal _can_. Il y a donc une petite nuance de sens.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Demander "pourquoi" telle ou telle chose arrive en termes de grammaire invite une réponse historique qui remonte probablement au moyen âge et ne signifie strictement rien (même si cela satisfait notre curiosité).  Suffit de savoir que, parmi les quatre réponses possibles: 

I need somebody *to* lean on
I need somebody on *whom* I can lean
I need somebody *whom* I can lean on
I need somebody I can lean on
I need somebody *that *I can lean on...
...les anglophones préfèrent, dans l'ordre : 4, 1, 3/5, 2.


----------



## matt1997

Maître Capello said:


> En fait, la solution la plus naturelle en anglais est la proposition relative *sans* pronom relatif, donc _somebody you can lean on_.
> 
> Par ailleurs, avec la version avec _to-infinitive_, vous perdez l'information du verbe modal _can_. Il y a donc une petite nuance de sens.


Merci beaucoup pour votre point de vue. Donc _who_ n’edt pas utilisable avec l’infinitif.


----------



## matt1997

Keith Bradford said:


> Demander "pourquoi" telle ou telle chose arrive en termes de grammaire invite une réponse historique qui remonte probablement au moyen âge et ne signifie strictement rien (même si cela satisfait notre curiosité).  Suffit de savoir que, parmi les quatre réponses possibles:
> 
> I need somebody *to* lean on
> I need somebody on *whom* I can lean
> I need somebody *whom* I can lean on
> I need somebody I can lean on
> I need somebody *that *I can lean on...
> ...les anglophones préfèrent, dans l'ordre : 4, 1, 3/5, 2.


Thanks a lot . you’re the best.


----------



## pointvirgule

matt1997 said:


> Mais Pourquoi ‘who’ disparaîtrait/ disparaît quand on utilise ´to’ ?


Mais non, par exemple _someone on whom to lean _est parfaitement grammatical, on en trouve plein d'occurrences. Seulement, c'est d'un registre très soutenu (voire un peu pédant, diraient certains), pas de l'anglais de tous les jours.


----------



## matt1997

D’accord, donc possible mais dernière dans l’ordre de préférence?


pointvirgule said:


> Mais non, par exemple _someone on whom to lean _est parfaitement grammatical, on en trouve plein d'occurrences. Seulement, c'est d'un registre très soutenu (voire un peu pédant, diraient certains), pas de l'anglais de tous les jours.


----------



## Keith Bradford

matt1997 said:


> D’accord, donc possible mais dernière dans l’ordre de préférence?


A mon avis, oui.


----------

